# 1st the Mid East, now INDIA crashing



## wayneL (22 May 2006)

Anyone believe in domino theory?

http://money.cnn.com/2006/05/22/markets/stockswatch/index.htm

Excerpt:


> Monday was a bruising day for overseas markets.
> 
> Trading was halted in India after the country's benchmark BSE index lost over 10 percent. It later recovered some ground, but authorities were still on high alert for suicides, Reuters reported.


----------



## pacer (7 August 2006)

Ringa ringa rosie, pocket fulla posies.....they all fall down...hehe.

Or fall outta wndows anyway......nothing makes me happier than a rouge stockbroker taking a swan-dive....makes trading on the short side a lot more fun....ok I'm a bit of a sicko......


----------



## Sean K (7 August 2006)

Hope Platinum Asia Fund has gone short!


----------



## swingstar (7 August 2006)

Bugger - I thought this was new news for a second.

BTW pacer, see a psych for that sociopathic attitude.


----------



## michael_selway (7 August 2006)

pacer said:
			
		

> Ringa ringa rosie, pocket fulla posies.....they all fall down...hehe.
> 
> Or fall outta wndows anyway......nothing makes me happier than a rouge stockbroker taking a swan-dive....makes trading on the short side a lot more fun....ok I'm a bit of a sicko......




hey can u please post a chart of the indexes

thx

MS


----------



## jgrimney (7 August 2006)

Will see how the oil market continues (together with middle-east crisis) ... 
If the oil continues to break all time high prices, it won't be good for a stock markets across the globe.


----------



## wayneL (7 August 2006)

jgrimney said:
			
		

> Will see how the oil market continues (together with middle-east crisis) ...
> If the oil continues to break all time high prices, it won't be good for a stock markets across the globe.




I think markets are more worried about interest rates, but a spike in oil will certainly catch their attention again.

I've just had brought my attention that US insto's are moving capital into defensive sectors. "They" think there is trouble on the horizon.


----------

